# mon imac ne démarre plus!



## hectave (15 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous!

Voilà j'ai laissé tourner mon imac tournesol pendant la nuit pour telecharger sur amule et ce matin surprise, je l'ai trouvé éteint, j'ai donc essayé de le rallumer, aucun résultat, j'ai essayé de changer de prise de courant et c'est pareil!

Si vous avez une idée de ce que je dois faire, merci de m'aider! 

a+


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2009)

Exactement ces symptômes ?


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Décembre 2009)

Fait un reset PMU, sinon je pense pour l'alim HS


----------



## hectave (15 Décembre 2009)

c'est quoi un reset PMU???
ça se change l'alim d'un imac tournesol??
merci pour votre aide


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Décembre 2009)

Pour la PMU -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1712?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour l'alim ça se change mais il faut en trouver une autre, et savoir bricoler et ces 2 changes sont pas si evidante


----------



## hectave (16 Décembre 2009)

Ok je vais faire le truc PMU

en attendant est-ce que cela peut venir du fait que le disque dur était presque plein?
si je change ce disque dur par un autre ça pourrait remarcher??

merci pour votre aide!


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Décembre 2009)

Si il ne démarre pas du tout cad plus de bong ça n'a rien a voir avec le disque dur


----------



## hectave (16 Décembre 2009)

J'ai fait la procédure "PMU" et mon imac ne veut toujours rien savoir! 


C'est quoi le bong??

Si vous avez d'autres astuces à essayer avant que je ne décide d'aller dans une boutique apple et dépenser de l'argent...

J'ai déjà changé le disque dur de mon imac, est-ce que changer l'alim est plus compliqué??


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Avec ben206stras la solution trouvez temporairement pour redémarrer son imac 800 a été de tapoter légèrement le "cul" de son imac (alu)
Mais son alim avait un défaut(léger bruit de clic(audible a l oreille) en étant sous tension) , sans être hs 

Si il est connecte il detaillera plus facilement ,et clairement la manip

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

voila le lien du soucis alim http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/sauver-le-soldat-boule-281456.html


----------



## hectave (16 Décembre 2009)

Youpi!

Ça y est mon imac refonctionne nickel!!!!!!

Je l'ai ouvert pour essayer avec un autre disque dur, et à ce moment là j'ai vu des paquets de poussière énormes! j'ai tout nettoyé avec un aspirateur, je me suis dit, il y en a tellement que c'est peut-être ça la cause du problème. J'ai donc remonté le tout sans oublier de mettre de la patte thermique comme si j'avais changé le dd. Ensuite il a démarré tout de suite, et le seul truc ennuyant c'est que j'ai du remettre la bonne date à cause du truc PMU.
Mon imac est immortel!!! 

Merci à tous!!


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Décembre 2009)

Youpi!

Ça y est mon imac refonctionne nickel!!!!!!

Je l'ai ouvert pour essayer avec un autre disque dur, et à ce moment là j'ai vu des paquets de poussière énormes! j'ai tout nettoyé avec un aspirateur, je me suis dit, il y en a tellement que c'est peut-être ça la cause du problème. J'ai donc remonté le tout sans oublier de mettre de la patte thermique comme si j'avais changé le dd. Ensuite il a démarré tout de suite, et le seul _*truc ennuyant c'est que j'ai du remettre la bonne date à cause du truc PMU.*_  
Mon imac est immortel!!! 

Merci à tous!!

C'est pas la mort non plus hein, j'essaye d'aider


----------



## boninmi (17 Décembre 2009)

Il n'est pas exclu que le reset PMU ait, lui aussi, aidé au redémarrage.


----------



## hectave (17 Décembre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Youpi!
> 
> Ça y est mon imac refonctionne nickel!!!!!!
> 
> ...



pas de probleme!! merci de m'avoir aidé, je connaissais pas le PMU au moins j'ai appris un truc! 
De plus mon imac fait beaucoup moins de bruit qu'avant!


----------



## boninmi (17 Décembre 2009)

hectave a dit:


> De plus mon imac fait beaucoup moins de bruit qu'avant!


Là, le dépoussiérage y est sûrement pour quelque chose ! Moins de poussière, meilleur refroidissement, moins de bruit de ventilateurs.


----------



## hectave (11 Janvier 2010)

re bonjour à tous et bonne année!!

ça y est, mon imac vient de relacher!

je l'ai laissé allumé pendant la nuit et ce matin je l'ai trouvé éteint, puis on me dit qu'apparement il y a eu une coupure de courant cette nuit.
J'ai démonté la bête, j'ai refait un nettoyage à l'aspirateur, j'ai nettoyé le peu de poussière qui restait dans mon ventilo, remonté... il ne veut rien savoir.

J'ai aussi fait le reset pmu, mais rien non plus.

Je viens de me renseigner sur les centres apple à proximité de chez moi, mais si j'emmène mon ordi là-bas, ça va me coûter un max je pense...

Bon je redémonte une dernière fois la boule et remonte, j'espère que j'aurais encore un ptit coup de chance^^

Si vous avez des suggestions n'hésitez pas!!!!

merci


----------



## iMacounet (11 Janvier 2010)

hectave a dit:


> re bonjour à tous et bonne année!!
> 
> ça y est, mon imac vient de relacher!
> 
> ...



Tu ne pense pas que ton alimentation ou ta carte mère sont en fin de vie ?


----------



## hectave (11 Janvier 2010)

fin de vie?? je pensais que mac c'était cher à cause de sa fiabilité/longévité... (l'ordi a 6 ans je crois)
vous savez combien ça coûte de changer une alim??


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Janvier 2010)

Oué l'alim est sûrement morte, 100 euros environ ... tout dépend du G4
6 ans c'est long


----------



## iMacounet (12 Janvier 2010)

hectave a dit:


> fin de vie?? je pensais que mac c'était cher à cause de sa fiabilité/longévité... (l'ordi a 6 ans je crois)
> vous savez combien ça coûte de changer une alim??



Tu ferais mieux de te racheter un iMac, on en trouve à  bon prix des G4 sur la toile ... Autrement tu vas sur l'Apple Store ...


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Janvier 2010)

hectave a dit:


> Youpi!
> 
> Ça y est mon imac refonctionne nickel!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bonjour
Avez vous pensez a la pate thermique?
Obligatoire sur un imac g4 sinon il risque de chauffer et peut etre cramer (CM)


----------



## hectave (13 Janvier 2010)

oui j'ai pensé à la pâte thermique, mais ça n'a rien changé


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Janvier 2010)

Changement de prise , et petite "tape " sur l alu?
Coute rien de le faire


----------



## hectave (15 Janvier 2010)

merci pour ton aide mais j'ai déjà essayé et ça n'a rien donné


----------



## ben206stras (16 Janvier 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Changement de prise , et petite "tape " sur l alu?
> Coute rien de le faire



Parfois, il en faut plusieurs... ou avoir une main "magique"  !


----------



## noz (26 Janvier 2010)

Hello,
Est-il impératif de nettoyer, puis remettre une couche de pâte thermique lorsque l'on démonte le tournesol ?


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Janvier 2010)

conseiller,si on ne veut pas cramer la cm a long terme


----------



## noz (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien ce que je pensais... Merci ! (Et hop on va vite filer vers son revendeur info le plus proche pour un tube de pâte céramique, après avoir démonté/remonté un tournesol et oublié une étape... :rose


----------



## nicodum (13 Février 2010)

c'est où qu'on en met de la pate thermique sur un G4 tournesol quand on le demonte pour evite la chauffe ???


----------



## ben206stras (13 Février 2010)

A deux endroits ou un seul selon la machine.
Tu en verras des traces (pâte thermique d'origine noire) sur les éléments métalliques visibles sur le dessus de la carte mère.

Si c'est un iMac 800, a deux endroits....


----------

